# Rob away for a week!



## Rob Fisher (17/9/14)

Just to let you all know that I won't be ignoring you for the next week from Friday! I will be away fishing in the Inter-Provincials on the Vaal River and won't be taking a notebook with so I will be going cold turkey from EGIGS SA for 7 whole days!

Here is some of my vaping stuff that will be going on the trip!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (17/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Just to let you all know that I won't be ignoring you for the next week from Friday! I will be away fishing in the Inter-Provincials on the Vaal River and won't be taking a notebook with so I will be going cold turkey from EGIGS SA for 7 whole days!
> 
> Here is some of my vaping stuff that will be going on the trip!
> 
> View attachment 11565


Have a great trip Rob! Hope you have a blast! you will be missed.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (17/9/14)

Enjoy, Skipper. Blow them out of the water!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (17/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Just to let you all know that I won't be ignoring you for the next week from Friday! I will be away fishing in the Inter-Provincials on the Vaal River and won't be taking a notebook with so I will be going cold turkey from EGIGS SA for 7 whole days!
> 
> Here is some of my vaping stuff that will be going on the trip!
> 
> View attachment 11565



Haha more like Ecigssa going cold turkey from you for 7 days 

Have an awesome trip @Rob Fisher at least you've got 3 girls who want you, to keep you company

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/9/14)

Rob, you will be missed

But you can still post once a day from your iPhone to give us an update on the girls and the fish!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/9/14)

have a great time Robbie  (PS Mods and admins i think we need a fishy emoticon just for Rob) @devdev @Gizmo @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## devdev (17/9/14)

Best of luck Rob!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/9/14)

devdev said:


> Best of luck Rob!


 
You rock DEV!!!!! Wait... no you dont  I Cant use them lol


----------



## crack2483 (17/9/14)

Fish hard @Rob Fisher. All the best.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (17/9/14)

enjoy Rob

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (17/9/14)

Go reel them in behind a "smoke screen" of Menthol Ice with a dab of coconut Rob! We all hold thumbs and may you bring back all the big prizes.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (17/9/14)

Enjoy Mr @Rob Fisher. Tight lines and all.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/9/14)

Silver said:


> Rob, you will be missed
> 
> But you can still post once a day from your iPhone to give us an update on the girls and the fish!


 
Roger that Hi Ho!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/9/14)

Have a good trip and stywe Lyne.. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (18/9/14)

Enjoy Rob! Were abouts on the Vaal will you be fishing?


----------



## johan (18/9/14)

TylerD said:


> Enjoy Rob! Were abouts on the Vaal will you be fishing?


 
In the water of coarse

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/9/14)

TylerD said:


> Enjoy Rob! Were abouts on the Vaal will you be fishing?


 
We will be at Emerald Casino... in the rondavels (<-- no idea how to spell them).


----------



## TylerD (18/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> We will be at Emerald Casino... in the rondavels (<-- no idea how to spell them).


Cool stuff. Vanbeltpark! Enjoy it Rob!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Al3x (18/9/14)

Hope you have a good trip @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (18/9/14)

enjoy @Rob Fisher 

have a lekker time

and send us pics

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/9/14)

Good luck Rob, and enjoy the time off from all of us crazy buggers


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/9/14)

It's gonna be a big evening!







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (20/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's gonna be a big evening!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy!


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/9/14)

Winner winner chicken dinner!






Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Paulie (24/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/9/14)

Natal Coastal win inter Provincials 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## crack2483 (24/9/14)

Well done and congrats @Rob Fisher

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (24/9/14)

Awesome stuff! Congrats @Rob Fisher and @vaalboy !!!! Great news!


----------



## Riddle (24/9/14)

Congrats @Rob Fisher very nice looking trophy


----------



## Silver (24/9/14)

Great achievement @Rob Fisher - and thanks for sharing!
Well done man
Doing us proud.

Must have been helped a bit by the Tropical Ice


----------



## Just B (24/9/14)

Congrats to the whole team as this was a team event. Very proud - but must admit I am glad it is all over now and I will have my hubby home tomorrow.


----------



## Silver (24/9/14)

You are right @Just B 

Congrats to the whole Natal team!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (24/9/14)

Wow way to go Rob! 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki (24/9/14)

Well done @Rob Fisher  and to the natal team 

And welcome back! We missed you


----------



## johan (25/9/14)

Congratulations!


----------



## Andre (25/9/14)

Congrats to the whole team!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/9/14)

congrats @Rob Fisher @vaalboy and the rest of the team


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/9/14)

Thanks everyone! The fishing was really tough and the Vaal River is not for the feint hearted... How more people don't die on that river I don't know... yesterday was a public holiday and the river was chaos to say the very least... trying to fish amount a gazillion boats and jet skis and bikini clad tarts was almost too much...

Luckily we had some real depth in the team this year and and those of us that were Vaal River virgins learnt big time! It was really interesting to be guided by a captain who is one of the top bass fisherman in the country! And the fact that the 8 man team was made up of some awesome humans really helped!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/9/14)

A couple of pics of the boys!


----------



## Mike (25/9/14)

I hit the vaal on fly every now and then. Some of the guys out there stress me out.. Wading through huge flows alone in just tekkies. Sheesh!

Congrats on the achievement!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/9/14)

Mike said:


> I hit the vaal on fly every now and then. Some of the guys out there stress me out.. Wading through huge flows alone in just tekkies. Sheesh!
> 
> Congrats on the achievement!!!



Thanks Mike! It was an eye opener of note!


----------

